# quieter muffler mod is it possible ???



## i-snow

I find my compact 24 (2014) waaayyy too loud.

Is there an easy mod we can do to the muffler to quiet it down ?

If i knew new Ariens were that loud i woulda bough a craftsman or something.

Dont get me wrong...I've been using Ariens for 10+ years.. but new Ariens Compact are just too loud to my taste.

Everytime i run mine, i see my neighbors running to their window...stairing at me 

Even a straight pipe Harley does less noise than that.


----------



## motorhead64

Hi isnow,
I have noticed the same thing. You could try a different muffler, but it will likely void the warranty if you are still under one. Mufflers are a balance between quiet and back pressure. Too much back pressure has a negative effect on operation. MH


----------



## bwdbrn1

If it's something that others have noticed, I wonder if Ariens has looked into a potential fix.

Then again, If you really wanted to wow your neighbors, you could stand in our own window and watch too.
4WD Snow Blower RC Robot - RobotShop


----------



## pfn

My bet is that you can use a quieter muffler although you make experience a slight loose of power. That said a properly tuned muffler will increase performance, sometimes dramatically, but I doubt one has been designed.
Check go karting websites. They use tuned mufflers on all of their engines.


----------



## Big Ed

i-snow said:


> I find my compact 24 (2014)
> Everytime i run mine, i see my neighbors running to their window...stairing at me


Just moon them! 

I think for my Craftsman they advertise another "quieter" muffler for double the price of the original one.

You wonder why they just don't make them with the quieter muffler?


----------



## Ariens1976

They might just be admiring your machine, ever thought of that?


----------



## SteelyTim

i-snow said:


> Everytime i run mine, i see my neighbors running to their window...stairing at me


Do their driveway too. That will effectively shut them up


----------



## jtclays

I do what Tim does, especially sidewalks and most neighbors stand in the window pointing to a beer with a thumbs up pose. I've had gas cards taped to my front door, and my son was given a nice tray of brownies. Location, location, location Some neighbors wouldn't be happy if you gave them half your lottery winnings I wear shooting ear muffs and rarely notice anything from the engine sound except when phone books, newspapers, Croc shoes, and yes even a backpack full of books go along for the ride


----------



## dbert

I wonder if the muffler for a LCT powered generator would work ?
Not that I'd know where to locate one.


----------



## Sid

Some online co. was offering quiet mufflers, but they were very expensive, like $30 or 40. It might have been jacks small engines. I just could not bring myself to spring for one.
Sid


----------



## Big Ed

It was not for my Craftsman for a "quieter" muffler.

It was for my ride on 12 1/2 hp Snapper mower I was thinking of.
I know it was double the price of the stock muffler!:eek


----------



## GustoGuy

Is this on a newer snowblower that still has a warrenty?* Most of the newer engines have much quieter mufflers on them than did the old engines. Even the HF Frieght Predator engines are way quieter than my old Tecumseh 5hp was plus it make so much more power too.* Also the air intake too is responsible for noise suppression. Back in the mid 1980"s snowmobile manufatures started putting in air intake boxes to quiet the snowmobile engines. Look at a Honda engine. They have a larger style multi-baffle muffler that is way quieter than the old style Tecumseh or Briggs engines mufflers. Also Honda engines has a plastic air box that reduces air intake noise too. The summer engines has a filter in it while the winter engines have an empty airbox that draws some air from a duct close to the engine or uses heat from the engine to warm the outside of the Carburetor to prevent engine icing. I myself like a quieter engine. I like that I can be outside blowing my driveway with out drawing my neighbors to the windows. I can have my machine running outside at full throttle even and I can barely even hear it running when I go into the house. Years ago before my neighbor bought his newer 2 stage I could hear him blowing the driveway with his dad's old 2 stage snowblower when I was in my house. I like quiet and old engines were way louder than the new OHV engines.


----------

